# Just let her do her thing?



## MT10 (Feb 3, 2009)

My Zoe is almost 6 months old and I've noticed she has become very antisocial lately which isn't like her at all. Before two weeks ago she was all about being played with and being handled and now she doesn't really even leave her little corner of her three tiered cage unless it's to quickly eat or run in the wheel for a little bit.

After reading up on this message board I've come to the conclusion that she is most likely quilling. It seems to fit everything that I've read on here; the age, sudden antisocial behavior, etc. But I just wanted to know, other then bathing her once a week and giving her drops of flax seed oil to keep her skin as soft as possible to help with the pain should I just let her do her thing and not force interaction? I've read it's a very painful process which is why they become so grumpy. And my reaction if it was happening to me would be to be left alone but I don't know if that's going to make her antisocial after the quilling is done? Like I said before this she was very social and enjoyed being handled, so ideally I'd like to see her go back to this after she's out of pain.

My overall concern is one of two things happening. 1. I leave her alone for the most part so she can be as comfortable as possible but when she is done she stay's antisocial. Or 2. I force her to be out of her cage with me and she things of me in correlation with her pain and doesn't want to be handled after she is done. 

Advice?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

When my boy was quilling, I'd still take him out for cuddle time, but I just left him alone to sit in my lap. 

Personally, I'd still take her out for bonding time, just don't really focus on petting her, but just let her wander or sleep on you. Let her stay in the bonding bag, or fleece blanket and leave her be, while she sleeps on you if she's willing. Even if she sleeps somewhere near you is better than not at all. To make my boy more agreeable, I always have some sort of treat, whether it be mealies or eggs or fruit. So he knows that when he comes out, he gets treats :lol: 

And, bathing once a week might be too much, as it takes away their own natural oils. Might just want to do a oil rinse during foot baths, rather than an entire body bath.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yay!!!! now theres 3, Zoey the hedgieg, zoe the hedgie, and me zoie the human  lol


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

* Take her out and just let her sit on your lap and give her a boiled egg or some meal worms*


----------



## MT10 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's advice. I have been spending more time with her out of the cage. and I think she's definitely better off for it. As for the the treats, I don't know if this is uncommon because she is my first hedgehog but she doesn't like to eat in front of people. Other then one of the first days I had her when she took a piece of the cat food from me, she never has eaten from my hand since. Also with the exception of plain chicken or turkey breast, she doesn't seem to have any interest in any other "treats". She been living on two different kinds of dry food and the occasional piece of chicken or turkey breast and thats it. I've tried to feed and/or left for her near her dish, meal worms, earth worms, hard boiled eggs, and strawberry's and she eats around them all. I'll keep introducing stuff but with her lack of interest it almost seems silly to leave stuff that I have to throw away after it being there overnight.

If I should introduce foods in a different way, I'd be happy to hear suggestions.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

One of mine is the same way about treats.
She will only eat meal worms if they are cut up and put in her kibble. I couldn't get her to eat any other kind of treat.
I kept leaving her different "Treats" and last week, she decided to try the scrambled egg I left for her and she LOVED it But I have to put what ever I'm trying to feed her in the bowl with her kibble or she wont even look at it.

She also will not eat from me.
My youngest will eat anything that don't eat her first! :lol: 
My boy I can put in the playpen after I take the girls out after they have ate and left crumbs all over the pen and he will go through and clean it all up. I told my boyfriend that we should of named him "Hoover" because he was like a little vacuum :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehog madness x said:


> * Take her out and just let her sit on your lap and give her a boiled egg or some meal worms*


Giving treats only works for those that actually like things other than kibble. :lol:


----------



## MT10 (Feb 3, 2009)

> I kept leaving her different "Treats" and last week, she decided to try the scrambled egg I left for her and she LOVED it


Well thats good to know. I'll keep trying with her then. There's a part of me that would like to see her have a more diverse diet but if shes getting everything she needs from her dry food then I guess I can't ask for much more then a healthy hedgehog.


----------

